# Anzahl verbundener Clients zu einem FTP-Server ermitteln?



## Guest (6. Okt 2006)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu ermitteln, wieviele Clients/Benutzer mit einem bestimmten FTP-Server verbunden sind?
Meine Anwendung soll sozusagen als Client prüfen können, ob momentan zu viele Clients zu dem FTP-Server verbunden sind bzw. ob er ausgelastet ist.

Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit?

Danke schonmal! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## VdA (7. Okt 2006)

Schick doch einfach dem Server ne anfrage.
Der könnte dir dann doch einfach "Ja" oder "Nein" schicken wenn eine bestimmte anzahl erreicht worden ist


----------



## Novanic (7. Okt 2006)

Hi,

also mein Programm ist nur eine Client-Anwendung die auf einen FTP-Server zugreift.
Auf dem FTP-Server liegt aber kein Java-Programm oder ähnliches und das möchte ich auch eigentlich nicht...

Optimal wäre es wenn sich das über einen FTP-Standard-Befehl oder ähnliches realisieren liese, aber da gibt es warscheinlich nichts oder?

Also mein Ziel ist es eigentlich nur zu prüfen ob die maximale Anzahl an verbundenen Clients überschritten wurde. Der FTP-Server schickt doch sicher einen Error-Code oder sowas zurück an dem man erkennen kann ob zu viele Clients verbunden sind oder? Es würde mir auch reichen wenn ich diese Fehlermeldung einfach abfangen könnte (die Fehlermeldung müsste ja eigentlich bei einem Verbindungsversuch auftreten...).

(Ich nutze momentan den Standard FTPClient von Java)

Danke schonmal! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## w00t (23. Okt 2006)

Kann man bei einem FTP Server nicht einstellen wie viele Clients? Dann müsste man doch bei zu Vielen Clients ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, die du dann mit deinem Client abfangen und weiter verarbeiten kannst.


----------



## Novanic (23. Okt 2006)

Ja genau, an sowas dachte ich auch. Aber ich weiß da leider auch nicht mehr drüber.

Weiß jemand was man da für eine Fehlermeldung bekommt oder was das für eine Exception ist?

Danke schonmal!


----------

